# Ibis Mojo? Thoughts?



## msrutzie (Nov 14, 2006)

After the Dirt Series in SLC I decided to start looking for a DH bike. After chatting with friends and thinking realistically about how often I'll get out to ride DH given that in my locale it requires a bit of a drive to get to any DH trails, I'm leaning more towards an All Mountain bike. My SC Superlight is on the small side for me so I've been thinking of upgrading my XC bike. I lusted after the Mojo after seeing it in SLC and it turns out there is one in my size that has been sitting around a LBS. The mtbr reviews on it are strong. I'll be taking a demo ride within the next week and maybe even taking one with me to Northstar next weekend. It just seems like a good compromise compared to buying two new bikes. Any thoughts on the Mojo or another good AM bike?


----------



## msrutzie (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks Stripes. I'll look into the Enduro and a Ventana as well.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

It is actually a really good AM bike. It has its limitations but with a proper list of components, it is solid enough and will outaccelerate every bike I have owned, It climbs extremely well. 
In the past three years I have owned the Yeti ASR, Yeti 575, Ventana X-5, Saltamontes and Turner Flux. I still have my Turner Spot but recently bought the Mojo. Set it up too light and it feels less AM BUT that is mainly due to a shorter wheelbase; not a steeper headangle. Mine is at 27.2 lbs and as light as I will ever have it. It will be 28-29 lbs soon and be my light AM bike. I am still getting used to it so have not written up a detailed review but it is a really fast bike that feels stable once you set up sag properly (25%-30%) and use decent wheels. 

I will end up keeping the Mojo as a primary light trailbike and get a beefier trailbike for the really gnarly trails- maybe a Knolly Endorphin or Turner RFX or Ventana Terremoto. However, the Mojo set up with a Pike is pretty capable, especially for a lighter rider under 200 lbs. 

Other (slightly heavier) Aluminum bikes to consider are:

Ventana El Ciclon 
Turner Spot
Knolly Endorphin

The Titus Motolite and Yeti 575 are also worth looking at, in my opinion. However, I favor the other three.

These are all nice with the Motolite being the more XC/stiff bike and the others being a bit more AM-oriented. Do test ride the Mojo though- it will be the quickest and lightest with a really amazing suspension system that rivals my PUSHed Spot and the PUSHed Spot is pretty amazing. I think lighter riders will like the Mojo even for really rocky trails. The way it pedals is pretty impressive but it took me 3-4 rides to appreciate that. It does climb well- very well, and the suspension is very active yet stiffens under power. The main shortcoming is a slighty lower BB but the way it can carve at speed is a benefit only a slightly lower BB can provide. I generally prefer higher BBs but the Mojo carves like the Turner Flux and I like that. 

I don't think the Mojo is a DH bike in any way (regardless of what Brian Lopes does with it)but as a trailbike, it really benefits from the DW Link even with its shortcomings. If you want a fast yet plush bike that climbs really well, the Mojo is hard to beat. If you want the most durable (and metal) bike that is plush and does everything well, look at the Spot, Ciclon, and Endorphin. I have not ridden the Endorphin but some trusted buddies have (who came from Turners and Ventanas) and they rave about it so it is worth consideration. It is supposed to be extremely active yet pedal extremely efficiently- the best of both worlds. 

I don't like the super-long wheelbase of the Enduro and generally don't like Specialized bikes and how they feel but some do. Make sure you test how nimble it is in twisty areas. You may also want to ask this question in the Bike and Frame forum to get opionons from those who have owned several high-end bikes and see what they think. 

Lastly, if you are a frequent crasher in rocks, you may want to consider this- while carbon can be repaired and repaired even when Alu will have to be written off, you will have to send the frame or rear triangle off to get that done by Calfee.


----------



## brandykill (Feb 6, 2008)

2 words...sexy bike !!


I am so not helping, am I ?


----------



## Merdoff (Jul 1, 2005)

*Mojo flex*

My friend bought a mojo last year and has already sold it. It's the flexiest 5 inch trail bike he/I have seen. The swing arm has so much lateral movement in it that is was causing ghost shifting. You can visually see the movement by pushing on the rear wheel.

I do agree it's a beautiful looking bike and I think that's what initially attracted him to it.


----------



## msrutzie (Nov 14, 2006)

brandykill said:


> 2 words...sexy bike !!
> 
> I am so not helping, am I ?


:lol: On our ride today the guys were tossing out other options and I kept coming back with 'but the Mojo is one sexy ride'.

Appreciate all the feedback. I'll be renting/demoing a few bikes to find one that I like. I doubt I'll ever be hucking off anything super big but ya never know. There was a time I was jumping dirt bikes at Club Moto.....omg, it's so not fair that the are rocking the pink moto gear now!! When I was riding the first woman's chest protector had just come out (ok, did that just date me?). It's great to see an entire womens section at Cycle Gear now. How could I leave without pink fox full finger gloves and a pink Fox jersey!

The carbon and crashing thing has me a bit worried. I'm past the stage of random crashes however when I crash now they are bigger in nature.

In Arizona I test rode a Yeti and liked it so I'll likely try out the Yeti 575 too. The Ventana frames didn't do anything for me but, I know, I know, it's about function.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

I'd just say you have to pick what you're really looking for. 

If you want a replacement for your XC bike, that's a whole different animal from a DH bike, or even a bike you want to use for lift served riding.

If you want an All Mountain/XC type bike - the Ibis, 575, etc. are worth looking at. You can build them more burly, but they still take a beating on rough trails. I owned a 575 and it took a beating and just plain felt sketchy trying to go fast on rough terrain. Not that it's impossible to ride fast on rough terrain - it's just not the ideal tool for that kind of thing.

If you're adding to your quiver and looking for something more suited to lift served riding, shuttled riding, but still pedal-able uphill when you need it to - I'd look at something more like my Syren, a Nomad, etc.


----------



## msrutzie (Nov 14, 2006)

My friend was able to get me an Ibis Mojo for the week so I'll be testing it out at both Northstar and the XC trails in Tahoe. I'm also looking into renting a true DH bike at Northstar so I can see if I prefer one to the other. 

I always tend to be conservative on my purchases. When I bought the SC I bought the cheaper build because I was a new rider and figured I'd never be able to feel the difference and thought the SC would last me for life. Within six months my riding ability progressed and I started racing (something I had said I probably wouldn't do) and the SC started getting upgraded. New purchases are always hard for me because what I feel today may not be what I be feeling tomorrow. I say I won't be hucking off anything big because I can't see myself doing that today yet I ride by this stuff in SC and think "gee, that looks fun..."

The Ibis might be a good interim solution since if I do get into more shuttled rides I can keep the Ibis as the XC bike and then add a DH bike.


----------



## supermoto (Jan 26, 2004)

*pivot mach 5*

Add this one to your list; very similar to the Mojo in terms of travel and both use DW link, but Pivot has aluminum frame (carbon is a no-no around here), and much less flexy than the mojo. I ran into a Mojo rider on our local mountain and he said the bike is a total noodle, he is getting rid of it. The Pivot is not a DH bike but a totally worthy AM machine the climbs like an xc racer and descends like a FR bike. Personally I would avoid single pivot designs such as the Yeti and Ventana.


----------



## supermoto (Jan 26, 2004)

There is some controversy about that, and many consider the "faux bar" linkage to act like a single pivot;

"The Four Bar active suspension utilizes several linkage points to activate the shock. A 'true' four-bar, Horst link suspension has one pivot behind the bottom bracket, one pivot mounted at the chain stay, in front of the rear wheel drop-out (this pivot being the venerated "Horst Link"[1] ), and one at the top of the seat stay. Some examples of Horst Link four-bar designs include the now-discontinued AMP B-5, the Specialized FSR and related bikes, Ellsworth, KHS, Titus, and Merida.

A four-bar, seat-stay pivot suspension is similar, having a pivot above the drop out instead of in front of the drop out (ie no Horst Link and no patent problem). Having the pivot in front of the drop out (i.e. on the chain stay) allows the linkage components to affect the path of the rear axle, thereby allowing for a more vertical travel path. Placing the pivot on the seat stay (above the drop out) effectively makes the rear axle travel path more like that of a single-pivot bike, since the chain stay is the only component that affects the rear axle's arc. Seat-stay four-link pivot bikes perform exactly like similarly placed monopivots under acceleration and chain forces, which means they aren't as neutral under acceleration as Horst-link, four-bar bikes, and in general do not pedal, climb, accelerate or brake as well as a Horst Link four-bar suspension. However, when brakes are mounted on the seat stays, seat-stay four-link bikes have an advantage while braking over rough ground.[3] One manufacturer well known for their long-time use of the seat-stay pivot four-bar link suspension is Kona, who incorporate the design on their entire line-up, along with other manufacturers such as Infiza and Icon." -from a wikipedia article on rear suspension design.


----------



## Consuela (Jun 13, 2008)

*2006 Enduro*



stripes said:


> The Ibis feels more XC than AM. It feels nice, but too nimbly for me to be an AM bike.
> 
> For AM, I would suggest a Specialized Enduro or Ventana, but that shouldn't surprise you
> 
> If you're really looking at throwing the serious coin down, do it right and get a Ventana.


Curious if the Enduro has changed much since 2006... anyone?


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

stripes said:


> (deletia)
> 
> That said, I think suspension design is irrelevant to the user's question. There are plenty of people who take single pivots, four bar, etc, etc on whatever trail they want.
> 
> She was asking about the Ibis Mojo for DHing.. I just think that would be really odd because it rides so much like an XC bike to me. Many single pivot and four bar linkage companies make downhill bikes too, so don't highjack her thread


Agreed. To me there are a lot of other things about bike fit and feel that make a bike feel "right" to me other than suspension design.

That said - I think a Pivot bike would be an excellent option if you're looking for more of an all mountain XC bike than a freeride bike. And I believe they have a ~7" version coming out next year, so if you want something bigger that would actually fit into your description for lift served type riding (still short of a DH bike...) that would be another good idea.

Personally - since you already have an XC bike, I'd keep that and get a bigger trail bike - 6"-7" of travel, big brakes, big tires, etc. Just make sure the frame is small enough and fits you right so you can still maneuver it around. That will give you something to play around on tougher terrain and obstacles and a bike you're not afraid you're going to break if you fall (I think something like the Ibis would hold me back as much in that I'd be afraid to break it as anything else...). And then next year, upgrade the XC bike to something lighter and faster so you have something fun for when you want to go out and climb.


----------



## socalbikegirl (Dec 30, 2006)

You might also consider a Specialized Saphire. I passed on it because I wanted more of a cross-country bike and ended up with the Specialized Era Marathon. If nothing else, I get lots of complements on the color. Anodized Pink.


----------



## jaclynj (Jun 11, 2007)

I vote for the Chumba XCL. It's xc enough, but has handled any type of downhill that I've ridden.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

stripes said:


> msrutzie: I'm looking for another bike as well, but I'm looking at replacing my never-used hardtail with a full blown DH bike and using El Tigre primarily for XC and AM. I don't know why I was thinking I would actually ride my hardtail when I built it up this year.. I use my BMX bike more often.
> 
> So I'm toying with idea of building up an El Cuervo depending on how much I like our DH trip to Northstar this year.
> 
> ...


I vote for one of each across the spectrum. 

I've been doing a good job this year of using my 3 bikes equally - the rigid singlespeed, the 6" Syren for a trail bike (which I just got a 2nd shock for so I can swap it between efficient pedaling air with lockout options and the coil for the fun stuff...) and the El Cuervo DH bike. Every time I ride one of them, I think it's my favorite bike EVER. :thumbsup:


----------



## Consuela (Jun 13, 2008)

connie said:


> I vote for one of each across the spectrum.


Hehehe Connie, you love the bike stables, don't you?


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

I think you are on the right track testing riding different bikes for different types of rides. 

And of course take all the male advise with a grain of salt, specifically the flexy part. Women generally do not flex bikes in the same way male riders do. I think it has to do with basic way women ride with more finess and men with more power. 

Anyway, the best way to know what YOU will like is ride lots of different bikes. 

That Ibis sure is purty though, but I would be afraid of smashing the carbon on all the rocks here. And you don't get a "hand job" with them anymore either.


----------



## supermoto (Jan 26, 2004)

stripes said:


> msrutzie: I'm looking for another bike as well, but I'm looking at replacing my never-used hardtail with a full blown DH bike and using El Tigre primarily for XC and AM. I don't know why I was thinking I would actually ride my hardtail when I built it up this year.. I use my BMX bike more often.
> 
> So I'm toying with idea of building up an El Cuervo depending on how much I like our DH trip to Northstar this year.
> 
> ...


(


> Yes, I like Ventana. I'm sure there are other good bikes out there, but I really believe in what Sherwood does


I can relate to the brand loyalty. I take it that Sherwood is to Ventana what Chris Cocalis was to Titus and is now to Pivot. I have a fleet of Cocalis built Titus's, including a 7" and 9" supermotos (hence the goofy screen name) and I love them all. I followed him over to Pivot because I believe he makes great bikes. Ventana, Turner, Yeti, all great bikes, and the Ibis Mojo is a freakin' work of art! I didnt mean to step on any toes, especially on a board where I seldom set a clumsy foot; just chiming in as a rider of a 5+ inch DW-link bike. Yes Msrutzie; ride as many as you can. And long live women with strong opinions who have a passion for bikes!!!!


----------



## flafonta (Feb 6, 2008)

Try the Mojo. Unless you want a true DH bike for ski resorts (with Chair Lifts).

I tried many bikes 4 months ago, and ended with the Mojo (although I was looking for an AM bike, not DH).

As for the flex issue some people mentioned, unless you weigh over 200lbs, I would not be worried.


----------



## msrutzie (Nov 14, 2006)

Again, appreciate the feedback!

I've been talking to a local bike builder around his thoughts on carbon vs. aluminum vs. titanium. We've also breached into the XTR vs. XT world so my head is quickly filling and don't get me started on forks! I loved the Deer Valley trails but I'm told Northstar is a whole other level of DH riding. Given that is my local stomping grounds it might make the decision of an AM bike easy. 

With a loaded pack I barely wiegh in more than 100 pounds so I'd agree that I probably won't notice a flex issue with the Mojo or another bike. I'm looking forward to testing out the new rides. It's my nature to nickname all my toys and the name of this new addition came to me today on a drive up to visit my adoptive father but that's a story saved for another day.


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

Any thought to a SC Nomad? You can build it up initially as an AM ride and then swap stuff out to make it more DH oriented. I've seen the bike everywhere as everything, from local trails to DH stuff.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2005)

*Nomad*

I agree w/ superkat, definitely think about the Nomad. Keep the SL and use the Nomad for fun and DH. It can be pedaled easily and I'm a light weight. Just order it with an air shock for AM and get a coil off ebay for cheap. Long wheelbase will keep it stable for the high speed stuff and you can progress into drops and jumps without fear of breaking it. It feels great in the air and is forgiving on the landings. I'm very impressed with it and can be a do all bike but is alot more fun in the burly fr/am mode. The transition Syren is also nice bike in the same lines as the nomad but different suspension design.


----------



## shredchic (Jun 18, 2007)

Oh cool! I have a Mojo. Personally, I am not a super-downhiller who chucks off of large jumps, etc. However, I will say that I rode with someone else who is more that type of rider on a Mojo who said he took it to N* and it was totally sufficient - he didn't even need his DH bike. That's someone else's opinion. But Stripes makes some good points - I find it a bit squirly on really loose stuff - but I'd probably find anything squirly on loose stuff... Best thing to do is just try it. Everybody is different.


----------



## msrutzie (Nov 14, 2006)

Just got back from riding the Mojo at Skeggs. They only had a medium so the frame was a bit big for me. The cockpit on my SC is really tight so I felt more stretched out but in a good way. The Mojo sits higher than my SC and with a huge fear of heights and falling this didn't help. That combined with riding technical trails that I still haven't mastered on my SC and 90+ degree heat made for an interesting ride.

Some things I LOVED about the Mojo were that it climbs like a dream. I hadn't ridden Skeggs in a year so it I can't be sure it was all bike related and not due to my increased fitness but climbing was no big deal. The front end lifts a lot easier than on the SC which is good for me. It's always been a challenge for me to get my front tire up and over stuff while climbing, the Mojo just seems to roll over everything with ease. A giant root that would of been a challenge for me on the SC was a no-brainer on the Mojo. 

It was hard to get a real good read on the DH stuff since the seat was way too wide for me to get behind so the really hard core stuff I ended up walking because I didn't feel comfortable. The stuff I did feel comfortable on the Mojo handled great and I felt in more control that I do on the SC. Less being tossed around and more gliding down the trail. The biggest thing for me was that I had no pedal strikes which is really common on the trails at Skeggs with my SC. The BB being too low wasn't an issue at all for me.

On the really hard steep climbs I had trouble keeping the front end down but the handlebars on the test bike were super wide and the cranks were super long for me (175cm) so we think that had a lot to do with it. My cycling coach tested the Mojo in an XL and said it handled a lot better than his Specialized so he's sold. He made a climb today that he has never been able to clear on his Specialized. 

I'm working on getting a hold of the Mojo in a small and also finding a Yeti 575 to try out. Overall I'd give the Mojo a thumbs up.


----------



## fishercat (Mar 1, 2004)

supermoto said:


> Add this one to your list; very similar to the Mojo in terms of travel and both use DW link, but Pivot has aluminum frame (carbon is a no-no around here), and much less flexy than the mojo. I ran into a Mojo rider on our local mountain and he said the bike is a total noodle, he is getting rid of it. The Pivot is not a DH bike but a totally worthy AM machine the climbs like an xc racer and descends like a FR bike. Personally I would avoid single pivot designs such as the Yeti and Ventana.


hey supermoto
how tall are you and what size pivot are you on?


----------



## supermoto (Jan 26, 2004)

a little over 5'8" and the medium fits perfectly..........


----------



## lowellbarrett (Aug 30, 2007)

*Mojo seems tight to me*

I am confused by the comments I've seen about the mojo being "flexy". I've had shop owners and riders initiate a conversation about the bike with a comment on how stiff it is, and then turn around and read a post, usually from a rider on a different bike or someone who has a friend who has a friend, on how flexy and "noodley" it is. In my experience on the bike, it handles like a porsche through corners and tracks like it is literally an extension of your body. It is plush, but flexy? How could it handle so well? By the way, I am coming off a Heckler and a Superlight, a Yeti hardtail and an old-school Durango-made Barracuda. All very different, and nothing is even close to this bike in handling.

Are those riders on a mojo that had a defect of some kind? Can anyone explain this to me? Are all these guys 250lbs+? It is not possible to have such diverging experiences, is it?


----------

